# My firewood and recently built shelter :)



## raybonz (Oct 20, 2008)

Got tired of tarps blowing off wood and getting ripped to shreds.. Expensive and hopefully permanent solution.. I plan on tarping sides with bungi corded tarps but am considering other ideas..

Ray


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Oct 20, 2008)

Holy moley- how high is that roof?  Looks like you could store 5 years wood in that.  Good job!

If you're going to do it- might as well over do it is what I say.


----------



## raybonz (Oct 20, 2008)

Adios Pantalones said:
			
		

> Holy moley- how high is that roof?  Looks like you could store 5 years wood in that.  Good job!
> 
> If you're going to do it- might as well over do it is what I say.



Hey thanx I did alot of research and finally came up with that design.. Currently I have about 3.5 cords under that roof... I built it on my old deck and the base is 14'x16'. The front posts are 8' high and the back posts are 5.5' high.. The roof is 16'x18'.. I had to brace it to death because the 8' posts were flexing too much..My mistake was using 4"x4" posts, should have used at least 6x6 posts.. Finally ended up bracing from top of posts to side of deck and that resolved flexing problem..

Ray


----------



## abj1969 (Oct 20, 2008)

that is bad ass..


----------



## raybonz (Oct 20, 2008)

abj1969 said:
			
		

> that is bad ass..



Thanx! I think it took me longer to figure how to build it than to build it.. Being in plain sight it also had to look decent.. Now for a plan to seal the sides for the winter but something removable so I get good airflow for seasoning the wood.. 

Ray


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Oct 20, 2008)

If there was flex in the beams- then overengineer your solution now.  With that low slope, when there's 18" of snow and ice on the roof and we get freezing rain adding to the weight... well let's say I wouldn't want to see that roof "lowered" this winter bud.


----------



## raybonz (Oct 20, 2008)

Yup good advice..Actually the flex was in the posts not the rafters.. I did overbrace it with those 12' PT 2x6's and the flex is gone.. The rafters are correctly sized( did calculations based on the lumber institute site and factored in snow load too..The rafters are 2x8's placed 24" on center and the span is 12', the sheathing is rated 16 ..) The main beams are doubled up 2x10's so I should be OK.. 

Ray


----------



## ScottF (Oct 20, 2008)

Wow, That is a killer woodshed.  How about some sheets of vinyl like on boat covers with snaps attached.  It would be easy todo  yourself.  My hot tub cover lasts a lot longer than the tarps that are put over it to protect it .  It is vinyl.  Unsnap and store in the summer and looks decent.

even better how about large plexiglass panels .. Screw on screw off.


----------



## moglodite (Oct 20, 2008)

Nice! What about heavy canvas (like a wall tent). Does the better half sew? You can get a simple grommet tool at most hardware or sewing stores and make nice brass holes to hang the cloth. Hey, put a little wood stove in there and you can use it for a summer cabin.


----------



## ScottF (Oct 20, 2008)

I was thinking put a little wood stove in the center and close the canvas and use it as a kiln for drying your wood. Bet it wouldnt take long


----------



## btj1031 (Oct 20, 2008)

Ray,  Heck of a shed.  Nice job.  As for the sides, if it were me, I'd go with something permanent - side it with some 1"x8" sheathing or something like that, just leave gaps of an inch or so in between each row to promote the air circulation.  It would keep the snow out, and most of the rain, as well as add to the rigidity of the structure.  With all that work, I'd want to be done with tarps and bungees permanently.


----------



## raybonz (Oct 20, 2008)

Hi J-man,
I think I am leaning toward your suggestion.. I have considered that before.. I wish I could find a cheaper source for lumber.. Seems many folks here like my wood shelter.. My wife joked it would be cheaper to heat with oil with all I spent on that shelter lol (she may be right too but it will pay for itself in a short time).. Right now I have a burner repair guy here and unfortunately my oil line is NG.. There goes another $550.00! Time to work more OT I guess..

Ray


----------

